# mi taglio lo stipendio. Forse



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

*I signori della tv sono disposti a ridursi i compensi in tempo di crisi? Quasi tutti, con qualche "se" e tanti "ma". Lo rivela un'inchiesta di "Tv, Sorrisi e Canzoni"*

 
La crisi economica colpisce tutti. Chi più, chi meno. Anche a Hollywood, dove i dollari scorrono a fiumi, si sente ora il vento gelido della recessione. Con attrici del calibro di *Julia Roberts* e *Scarlett Johansson* che non esitano a decurtarsi i compensi. E se per noi mortali i loro cachet restano stratosferici, rimane la consolazione - magra a dire il vero - di vedere che anche nel mondo del jet set ci sono attori e attrici che accettano riduzioni di stipendio e benefit. E in Italia, come reagiscono le nostre (care) stelle dello spettacolo al *grande freddo della crisi*, se si chiedesse loro qualche sacrificio? Il settimanale *Tv, Sorrisi e Canzoni *glielo ha chiesto. 

*Pippo Baudo* è disposto a fare sacrifici anche se aggiunge un po' seccato: «Ho letto che un italiano su tre dichiara di guadagnare 10.000 euro l'anno. È una cosa schifosa perché non vera. Con noi artisti il fisco è molto attento, vorrei lo fosse con tutti». Se si chiede a *Michelle Hunziker* se è disposta a un futuro da "lacrime e sangue" la bionda svizzera non si tira indietro: «Se servisse a qualcosa, lo farei. Ma esistono anche quotazioni di mercato. E in Italia mi sembra che ci siano ben altri sprechi, a cominciare dalle *auto blu distribuite a pioggia*». Molto simile è l'opinione di *Milly Carlucci* , gran sacerdotessa del prossimo Miss Italia 2009: «In Rai è in atto da anni la riduzione di compensi e budget. E noi ci siamo adeguati. Però tutto ciò può limitare la possibilità di realizzare eventi di grande richiamo». 

Di parere opposto è *Paolo Bonolis* , che spiega così il suo dissenso: «Nessuno deve tagliarsi niente per aiutare l'economia. È l'economia che deve aiutare noi smettendo di essere avida di prodotti inutili. È come la lotta all'evasione: tutti si preoccupano di chi non paga le tasse, ma io mi preoccuperei di come quelli che le hanno pagate le vedono investite. L'economia è in crisi? Allora smetta di raccontare che è florida quando *il denaro si produce sul nulla*. Come andavano le cose nel mondo lo sapevano tutti. È solo una grande recita». Contraria anche *Adriana Volpe* che argomenta il suo dissenso con la precarietà di chi sceglie questo mestiere: «I nostri contratti non prevedono tutele: in caso di malattia, e nel momento in cui non si va in video, non percepiamo alcun compenso. Per le donne è ancora più difficile: in caso di *maternità *il datore di lavoro ti può sospendere senza alcun tipo di retribuzione. Viviamo in uno stato di estremo precariato e non c'è mai certezza». 

Alla domanda *Martina Colombari* risponde con uno scatto d'orgoglio: «Non accetterei mai di svendermi. Credo ancora nella qualità del lavoro, anche se in momenti di crisi è giusto non essere avidi e presuntuosi». È consolante osservare che tutti gli intervistati, in linea di massima, sono disposti a fare sacrifici. Ma poi, approfondendo il discorso sbucano fuori molti "se" e tanti "ma". (*Libero News*)


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *I signori della tv sono disposti a ridursi i compensi in tempo di crisi? Quasi tutti, con qualche "se" e tanti "ma". Lo rivela un'inchiesta di "Tv, Sorrisi e Canzoni"*
> 
> 
> La crisi economica colpisce tutti. Chi più, chi meno. Anche a Hollywood, dove i dollari scorrono a fiumi, si sente ora il vento gelido della recessione. Con attrici del calibro di *Julia Roberts* e *Scarlett Johansson* che non esitano a decurtarsi i compensi. E se per noi mortali i loro cachet restano stratosferici, rimane la consolazione - magra a dire il vero - di vedere che anche nel mondo del jet set ci sono attori e attrici che accettano riduzioni di stipendio e benefit. E in Italia, come reagiscono le nostre (care) stelle dello spettacolo al *grande freddo della crisi*, se si chiedesse loro qualche sacrificio? Il settimanale *Tv, Sorrisi e Canzoni *glielo ha chiesto.
> ...


 
mo' Baudo vai a cagare!!! se vuole il mio contratto da 14.300 e lordi glielo invio, così si rende conto


----------



## Old reale (16 Aprile 2009)

a me non da nessun fastidio se gli uomini e le donne di spettacolo guadagnano e molto, se (e dico se) il c guadagno è commisurato agli introiti pubblicitari che quel programma o evento porta nelle casse della tv. altri sono i comopensi da guardare a fronte di ritorni (politici, sociali, economici, ecc..) che sono proiettati verso il basso e che sono sotto gli occhi di tutti...


----------



## brugola (16 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> *a me non da nessun fastidio se gli uomini e le donne di spettacolo guadagnano e molto, se (e dico se) il c guadagno è commisurato agli introiti pubblicitari che quel programma* o evento porta nelle casse della tv. altri sono i comopensi da guardare a fronte di ritorni (politici, sociali, economici, ecc..) che sono proiettati verso il basso e che sono sotto gli occhi di tutti...


a me non dà fastidio, fa  cagare sciolto.
che una velina di merda prenda più di me mi urta, mi indigna


----------



## Old reale (16 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me non dà fastidio, fa cagare sciolto.
> che una velina di merda prenda più di me mi urta, mi indigna


se la velina fa parte di un meccanismo che fa guadagnare motli soldi è normale che sia così....


----------



## brugola (16 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> se la velina fa parte di un meccanismo che fa guadagnare motli soldi è normale che sia così....


sarà il creativo che ha ideato il programma a dover essere pagato bene, non la velina che porta solo tette e culo


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Aprile 2009)

Scusate ma non vi indignate che quel culo rotto di Baudo venga a dire che non ci crede che gli italiani prendano così poco?


----------



## Old reale (16 Aprile 2009)

.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> .


 rinco....


----------



## Old reale (16 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sarà il creativo che ha ideato il programma a dover essere pagato bene, non la velina che porta solo tette e culo


tu porteresti tette e culo (che evidentemente sono ANCHE gradite) per 1200 euro al mese? tu non lo faresti probabilmente nemmeno per 10000 loro si...mi indigno per altro...poi che sia ANCHE un esempio negativo si può discutere...


----------



## brugola (16 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Scusate ma non vi indignate che quel culo rotto di Baudo venga a dire che non ci crede che gli italiani prendano così poco?


cazzo se mi indigno.
lo appenderei per le palle in piazza duomo e gli ficcherei una lancia nel costato


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cazzo se mi indigno.
> lo appenderei per le palle in piazza duomo e gli ficcherei una lancia nel costato


www.macheschifo.net


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cazzo se mi indigno.
> lo appenderei per le palle in piazza duomo e gli ficcherei una lancia nel costato


sto stronzo! mica hanno tutti i suoi compensi. e quell'altra cretina che parla di precariato? andrei a dirle 2 paroline sui cococo


----------



## brugola (16 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sto stronzo! mica hanno tutti i suoi compensi. e quell'altra cretina che parla di precariato? andrei a dirle 2 paroline sui cococo


ma qualcuno si caga ancora baudo?
l'hanno trombato anche a sanremo, pensavo fosse morto


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma qualcuno si caga ancora baudo?
> l'hanno trombato anche a sanremo, pensavo fosse morto


non me lo cago ma mi ci incazzo


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> mo' Baudo vai a cagare!!! se vuole il mio contratto da 14.300 e lordi glielo invio, così si rende conto


Al mese?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E che sei, una parlamentare?


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma qualcuno si caga ancora baudo?
> l'hanno trombato anche a sanremo, pensavo fosse morto


Lo manteniamo da sempre tramite Canone Rai


----------



## brugola (16 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Lo manteniamo da sempre tramite Canone Rai


tu lo mantieni
non lo pago da 13 anni


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Al mese?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rimbambito!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




all'anno!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e speriamo che mi rinnovino il contratto!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Aprile 2009)

Perché tagliare lo stipendio?
Possono benissimo fare delle donazioni senza mettersi in mostra e se non lo faranno sarà una loro scelta di coscienza.
Ma riducendo lo stipendio loro o di chiunque altro i soldi a chi andrebbero?
Se loro o i calciatori o i cantanti guadagnassero meno i soldi andrebbero semplicemente alle televisioni e alle società di pubblicità ....a chi?


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché tagliare lo stipendio?
> Possono benissimo fare delle donazioni senza mettersi in mostra e se non lo faranno sarà una loro scelta di coscienza.
> Ma riducendo lo stipendio loro o di chiunque altro i soldi a chi andrebbero?
> Se loro o i calciatori o i cantanti guadagnassero meno i soldi andrebbero semplicemente alle televisioni e alle società di pubblicità ....a chi?


 
Che non si taglino lo stipendio, allora va bene. Ma andare davanti alla gente a dire che non si crede che esisteno persone che guadagnano 10.000 euro/anno oppure parlare del precariato DORATO in cui vivono gli "artisti" mi fa a dir poco incavolare nera


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Che non si taglino lo stipendio, allora va bene. Ma andare davanti alla gente a dire che non si crede che esisteno persone che guadagnano 10.000 euro/anno oppure parlare del precariato DORATO in cui vivono gli "artisti" mi fa a dir poco incavolare nera


Ha detto che non crede che la maggior parte dei redditi dichiarati di 10.000 euro l'anno corrispondano a verità. Non lo credo neanch'io. Ho visto troppe dichiarazioni dei redditi di benestanti che dichiaravano la metà di quel che dichiaro io.


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ha detto che non crede che la maggior parte dei redditi dichiarati di 10.000 euro l'anno corrispondano a verità. Non lo credo neanch'io. Ho visto troppe dichiarazioni dei redditi di benestanti che dichiaravano la metà di quel che dichiaro io.


 
l'evasione fiscale è indubbia. ma io ti assicuro che un sacco di ragazzi della mia età prendono + o meno quello che prendo io (1.000€ netti)


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché tagliare lo stipendio?
> Possono benissimo fare delle donazioni senza mettersi in mostra e se non lo faranno sarà una loro scelta di coscienza.
> Ma riducendo lo stipendio loro o di chiunque altro i soldi a chi andrebbero?
> Se loro o i calciatori o i cantanti guadagnassero meno i soldi andrebbero semplicemente alle televisioni e alle società di pubblicità ....a chi?





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ha detto che non crede che la maggior parte dei redditi dichiarati di 10.000 euro l'anno corrispondano a verità. Non lo credo neanch'io. Ho visto troppe dichiarazioni dei redditi di benestanti che dichiaravano la metà di quel che dichiaro io.



C'hai di molto ragione!

Per questo ti meriti un bacio sulla fronte! Smackete!


----------



## Iago (16 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> l'evasione fiscale è indubbia. ma io ti assicuro che un sacco di ragazzi della mia età prendono + o meno quello che prendo io (1.000€ netti)



...ma sicuramente non era riferito ai lavoratori dipendenti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> l'evasione fiscale è indubbia. ma io ti assicuro che un sacco di ragazzi della mia età prendono + o meno quello che prendo io (1.000€ netti)


 Lo so bene (presto inizierà a lavorare mia figlia con quello stipendio) e, non lapidarmi, mi sembra uno stipendio normale per un primo lavoro.
Quanto credi che prenda io alla viglia della pensione e con due figli a carico?


----------



## Bruja (16 Aprile 2009)

*mah*

Sarà che sono sempre scettica, ma io vorrei vedere il C/C di certi medici, dentisti, notai, avvocati, architetti, consulenti vari ed esperti sui generis....ovvio che non parlo di praticanti o galoppini sfruttati.
Dal momento che la fattura di questi esimi professionisti non si scarica in toto, non conviene richiederla per avere lo "sconticino" che al cliente fa risparmiare un pochino ed al professionista fa ingrassare il conto grazie alla moltiplicazione degli sconti.....
Se il pesce puzza dalla testa, a volte ci sono delle pinne che sono fetenti quanto una cloaca!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old reale (17 Aprile 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sarà che sono sempre scettica, ma io vorrei vedere il C/C di certi medici, dentisti, notai, avvocati, architetti, consulenti vari ed esperti sui generis....ovvio che non parlo di praticanti o galoppini sfruttati.
> Dal momento che la fattura di questi esimi professionisti non si scarica in toto, non conviene richiederla per avere lo "sconticino" che al cliente fa risparmiare un pochino ed al professionista fa ingrassare il conto grazie alla moltiplicazione degli sconti.....
> Se il pesce puzza dalla testa, a volte ci sono delle pinne che sono fetenti quanto una cloaca!!!
> Bruja


gallinella ti quoto col sangue, plasma e tutto quello che mi scorre nelle vene....


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo so bene (presto inizierà a lavorare mia figlia con quello stipendio) e, non lapidarmi, mi sembra uno stipendio normale per un primo lavoro.
> Quanto credi che prenda io alla viglia della pensione e con due figli a carico?


 
sai, Persa, se io andassi da una banca a chiedere il mutuo con il mio contratto cococo e la mia busta paga credo che mi ringrazierebbero x averli fatti ridere a crepapelle..... non parlo solo x me ma ci sono migliaia di ragazzi che non riescono a costruire niente perchè tra una scadenza di contratto e l'altra sei sempre lì che non sai come sarà il domani. Forse 1000 euro non sono tantissime ma tra una cosa e l'altra si mette via poco e niente e si continua a rimanere in affitto (sperando sempre che non ti venga una carie improvvisa, naturalmente)


----------



## soleluna80 (17 Aprile 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sarà che sono sempre scettica, ma io vorrei vedere il C/C di certi medici, dentisti, notai, avvocati, architetti, consulenti vari ed esperti sui generis....ovvio che non parlo di praticanti o galoppini sfruttati.
> Dal momento che la fattura di questi esimi professionisti non si scarica in toto, non conviene richiederla per avere lo "sconticino" che al cliente fa risparmiare un pochino ed al professionista fa ingrassare il conto grazie alla moltiplicazione degli sconti.....
> Se il pesce puzza dalla testa, a volte ci sono delle pinne che sono fetenti quanto una cloaca!!!
> Bruja


 
hai ragione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> sai, Persa, se io andassi da una banca a chiedere il mutuo con il mio contratto cococo e la mia busta paga credo che mi ringrazierebbero x averli fatti ridere a crepapelle..... non parlo solo x me ma ci sono migliaia di ragazzi che non riescono a costruire niente perchè tra una scadenza di contratto e l'altra sei sempre lì che non sai come sarà il domani. Forse 1000 euro non sono tantissime ma tra una cosa e l'altra si mette via poco e niente e si continua a rimanere in affitto (sperando sempre che non ti venga una carie improvvisa, naturalmente)


Lo so.
Ma non è che un tempo il primo stipendio fosse maggiore.
Forse c'è stato un periodo di euforia in cui si sono dati stipendi consistenti, ma io non l'ho conosciuto.
Io guadagno poco di più e ti garantisco che ora mi sembra di non guadagnare poco rispetto a inizio carriera.
Il problema è che gli stipendi sono quelli e la spinta al consumo invece richiederebbe, per persone morigerate, almeno il doppio...


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo so.
> Ma non è che un tempo il primo stipendio fosse maggiore.
> Forse c'è stato un periodo di euforia in cui si sono dati stipendi consistenti, ma io non l'ho conosciuto.
> Io guadagno poco di più e ti garantisco che ora mi sembra di non guadagnare poco rispetto a inizio carriera.
> Il problema è che gli stipendi sono quelli e la spinta al consumo invece richiederebbe, per persone morigerate, almeno il doppio...


gli stipendi anni fa erano maggiori, per alcuni esagerati.
io fino a poco tempo fa stavo bene col mio stipendio, peraltro qui tra le mie colleghe più alto, perchè vengo da una realtà diversa.
non ero ricca ma benestante, stavo bene e non mi mancava niente.
ora non potrei chiedere un mutuo perchè sono sola e il mio stipendio non basterebbe e oggi al 17 del mese ho 550 euro in banca.
chiaro, ho pagato l'affitto e le bollette, ma la rata della macchina non me la riesco a pagare più e senza l'aiuto del ganzo dovrei venderla.
non c'è più la classe media, o ricco o povero.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> gli stipendi anni fa erano maggiori, per alcuni esagerati.
> io fino a poco tempo fa stavo bene col mio stipendio, peraltro qui tra le mie colleghe più alto, perchè vengo da una realtà diversa.
> non ero ricca ma benestante, stavo bene e non mi mancava niente.
> ora non potrei chiedere un mutuo perchè sono sola e il mio stipendio non basterebbe e oggi al 17 del mese ho 550 euro in banca.
> ...


 Figurati io con due figli e spese condominiali da capogiro e rata dell'auto... son tornata a risparmiare e ho eliminato le vacanze.


----------



## brugola (17 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Figurati io con due figli e spese condominiali da capogiro e rata dell'auto... son tornata a risparmiare e ho eliminato le vacanze.


ma tuo marito ti aiuta per i figli?
mi son sempre concessa i piccoli lussi, conscia della mia condizione di non genitrice e quindi privilegiata economicamente.
ora controllo le tariffe telefoniche più basse, ho tolto internet da casa, non compro niente a rate  e  vado via nei week end solo se invitata.
una pezzentona insomma


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma tuo marito ti aiuta per i figli?
> mi son sempre concessa i piccoli lussi, conscia della mia condizione di non genitrice e quindi privilegiata economicamente.
> ora controllo le tariffe telefoniche più basse, ho tolto internet da casa, non compro niente a rate e vado via nei week end solo se invitata.
> una pezzentona insomma


 Sì, ci mancherebbe!
Ma è pesantino lo stesso, ho anche un mutuo.


----------



## Old reale (17 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì, ci mancherebbe!
> Ma è pesantino lo stesso, ho anche un mutuo.


se avessi/avessi avuto anche il mutuo da pagare avrei potuto pure spararmi...comprendo...eccome se comprendo.........


----------



## Old mirtilla (17 Aprile 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> mo' Baudo vai a cagare!!! se vuole il mio contratto da 14.300 e lordi glielo invio, così si rende conto


 
glielo portiamo insime sole, il tuo e il mio! 

E io, sono monoreddito e c'ho anche una figlia da mantenere, voi almeno siete in due!!


----------



## Old oscar (19 Aprile 2009)

io vedo molti ricchi che vivono come poveri

desiderano sempre quello che non potranno mai avere e così si intristiscono
vedo anche poveri che vivono come nobili. Si fanno bastare quel poco che guadagnano e vivono da signori. 

Non è che le noste " esigenze " sono spesso al di sopra delle nostre possibilità ?
La macchina nuova, la casa di proprietà, il telefonino, non devono essere considerate " la normalità " anche se in mass media ci dicono diversamente.

IN fondo, se ci si pensa, si ha bisogno di ben poco per essere felici, il resto è effimero. 
Il fatto però, è che si vive di effimero e così, l'effimero diventa una necessità.

Spesso ci lamentiamo di quanto poco denaro guadagnamo ma spesso non abbiamo coscenza di quello che facciamo per guadagnalo o del valore che abbiamo.

Se guadagno 1000 euro al mese è perchè probabilmente non so' guadagnarne di più. E' triste dirlo ma è così.

Dare la colpa alla società non mi sembra una soluzione. 
La natura non regala nulla, se un leone vuol mangiare deve darsi da fare, non aspettare che la gazzella cada stecchita ( a meno che il leone non viva in uno zoo, ma vivere in uno zoo non deve essere tanto piacevole ).

si, lo so, quando parlo così sono odioso
e lo sono maggiormente proprio perchè sono povero.


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> io vedo molti ricchi che vivono come poveri
> 
> desiderano sempre quello che non potranno mai avere e così si intristiscono
> vedo anche poveri che vivono come nobili. Si fanno bastare quel poco che guadagnano e vivono da signori.
> ...


Solite frasi assolutiste che han davvero molto poco senso...e validità.

Conosco fior di ricercatori che son tutt'oggi precari e che guadagnano poco di più (o anche di meno) ma nn si trasferiscono all'estero (dove guadagnerebbero almeno il triplo) perchè magari ormai han messo su famiglia qui o perchè credono ancora, nonostante tutto, in questo paese...

Così come conosco manager che guadagnano 3-400 mila euro all'anno solo perchè han saputo leccare i culi giusti o han "giocato sporco" con altri colleghi solo per arrivare, ma che in quanto a competenze e valore...lasciam perdere!

Mettere in relazione il proprio valore rispetto ad uno stipendio è davvero una gran cazzata!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Solite frasi assolutiste che han davvero molto poco senso...e validità.
> 
> Conosco fior di ricercatori che son tutt'oggi precari e che guadagnano poco di più (o anche di meno) ma nn si trasferiscono all'estero (dove guadagnerebbero almeno il triplo) perchè magari ormai han messo su famiglia qui o perchè credono ancora, nonostante tutto, in questo paese...
> 
> ...


Ma non so se lo pensi.
Tutto il post sembra piuttosto costruito per arrivare a fare quella affermazione ...visti i due post precedenti...


----------



## Old oscar (19 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Solite frasi assolutiste che han davvero molto poco senso...e validità.
> 
> Conosco fior di ricercatori che son tutt'oggi precari e che guadagnano poco di più (o anche di meno) ma nn si trasferiscono all'estero (dove guadagnerebbero almeno il triplo) perchè magari ormai han messo su famiglia qui o perchè credono ancora, nonostante tutto, in questo paese...
> 
> ...


dici?

pensi che i ricercatori da te conosciuti se sapessero come fare a guadagnare di più, rimanendo in Itala, non lo farebbero ?

 " leccare i culi giusti " può non essere piacevole ma, probabilmente, per chi lo fa, se  è un modo per ottenere quello che desidera, e lo ottiene, beh, sono affari suoi ( leccare i culi può anche essere una forma di talento, non tutti sono capaci a farlo nel modo in cui va fatto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )

sarà anche una stupidità mettere in relazione il proprio valore rispetto ad uno stipendio, ma lo è altrettanto se si dice  che la sorte e gli eventi sono gli unici respondabili di quanto denaro riusciamo a guadagnare ( lotterie e parte ).

Se ho del valore, e so farlo fruttare ( ed anche far fruttare i propri talenti è un talento ) presto o tardi avrò dei riconoscimenti ( economici o non ).

Pensare di avere del valore e dare la colpa al fato perchè non si riesce a realizzarsi, beh, mi sembra un po' presuntuoso.

lo dici anche tu, nella tua firma con la bellissima frase 

 "Un grande errore è quello di credersi di più di ciò che si è e stimarsi meno di quel che si vale. 
W. Goethe "

PS : il 3d parla di vil denaro. E' logico che si può essere una persona di valore senza essere per forza ricco, ma se si parla di attività lavorativa, beh, è il denaro il metro di misurazione della propria capacità. Se invece si parla per esempio di Arte, la cosa non si può mettere di certo in correlazione.

PS2  ho corretto il post aggiungendo la frase " rimanendo in Italia " altrimenti sembrava che non avessi letto per bene quello che avevi scritto

giornata piovosa oggi, giornata di pensieri....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> dici?
> 
> pensi che i ricercatori da te conosciuti se sapessero come fare a guadagnare di più, rimanendo in Itala, non lo farebbero ?
> 
> ...


 Rilevo anche su questo argomento la tua logica rigorosa saldamente agganciata a solidi valori.


----------



## Old oscar (20 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rilevo anche su questo argomento la tua logica rigorosa saldamente agganciata a solidi valori.


ironia ?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rilevo anche su questo argomento la tua logica rigorosa saldamente agganciata a solidi valori.


i valori son valori: quelli che per noi son solidi non hanno la stessa priorità per altri e viceversa.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Solite frasi assolutiste che han davvero molto poco senso...e validità.
> 
> Conosco fior di ricercatori che son tutt'oggi precari e che guadagnano poco di più (o anche di meno) ma nn si trasferiscono all'estero (dove guadagnerebbero almeno il triplo) perchè magari ormai han messo su famiglia qui o perchè credono ancora, nonostante tutto, in questo paese...
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ha detto che non crede che la maggior parte dei redditi dichiarati di 10.000 euro l'anno corrispondano a verità. Non lo credo neanch'io. Ho visto troppe dichiarazioni dei redditi di benestanti che dichiaravano la metà di quel che dichiaro io.


tacciamo, è meglio.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Solite frasi assolutiste che han davvero molto poco senso...e validità.
> 
> Conosco fior di ricercatori che son tutt'oggi precari e che guadagnano poco di più (o anche di meno) ma nn si trasferiscono all'estero (dove guadagnerebbero almeno il triplo) perchè magari ormai han messo su famiglia qui o perchè credono ancora, nonostante tutto, in questo paese...
> 
> ...


ma è uso comune fra quelli che considerano soldo=valore persona.
Squallido ma comunissimo fra gli squallidi.
Sopratutto in momenti di crisi è proprio un discorso del cazzo


----------



## Old oscar (20 Aprile 2009)

mischiare valori e denaro non è mai una bella cosa

potrei provare ad andare al supermercato, fare la spesa, ed una volta arrivato alla cassa, parlare dei miei valori a chi aspetta il denaro per pagare il conto. Non penso che si accontenterebbe dei miei valori.

parlando di valori si potrebbe anche dire: 

perchè mai devo avere una macchina nuova, un telefonino, un televisore, una casa di proprietà ( con relativo mutuo ) ?

non mi bastano i " valori " a colmare il bisogno di queste cose ? 

eh, si, un insegnante di meditazione mi disse 

" si medita meglio con la pancia piena "


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> *mischiare valori e denaro non è mai una bella cosa*
> 
> potrei provare ad andare al supermercato, fare la spesa, ed una volta arrivato alla cassa, parlare dei miei valori a chi aspetta il denaro per pagare il conto. Non penso che si accontenterebbe dei miei valori.
> 
> ...


Mi pare che il primo ad avviare tale similitudine sia stato proprio tu qui:



			
				oscar ha detto:
			
		

> Spesso *ci lamentiamo di quanto poco denaro guadagnamo* *ma spesso non abbiamo coscenza di quello che facciamo per guadagnalo o* *del valore che abbiamo*.
> 
> *Se guadagno 1000 euro al mese è perchè probabilmente non so' guadagnarne di più. E' triste dirlo ma è così*.


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> mischiare valori e denaro non è mai una bella cosa
> 
> potrei provare ad andare al supermercato, fare la spesa, ed una volta arrivato alla cassa, parlare dei miei valori a chi aspetta il denaro per pagare il conto. Non penso che si accontenterebbe dei miei valori.
> 
> ...


Conosco molte persone che grazie a propri valori diversi da una valutazione "monetaria" e "monetizzabile" della vita rinunciano a auto nuova, casa di proprietà etc etc pur potendoseli permettere...e che a un giro in barca a vela con slipper ed ostriche, preferiscono un falò sulla spiaggia con chitarra e patate al cartoccio sotto la brace...e soprattutto la compagnia di veri amici a spocchiosi conoscenti che considerano "valori" solo i titoli di credito...


----------



## Old oscar (20 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi pare che il primo ad avviare tale similitudine sia stato proprio tu qui:


certo, essendo io un povero.

Io sono fra quelli che guadagna poco più di 1000 euro al mese ma non per questo mi lamento contro il destino o la società di questo.

Sono consapevole del fatto che, se non guadagno di più è perchè non ne sono capace o, a volte, non intendo farlo ( per svariate ragioni ) preferendo una vita più sobria ma anche più libera di avere il tempo da dedicare ad altre cose che non sia il far soldi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> i valori son valori: quelli che per noi son solidi non hanno la stessa priorità per altri e viceversa.


 In effetti...


----------

